# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие >  Обновление 1с Зарплата и управление персоналом 8.3 базовая

## matrosik1984

Всем привет..я новенький в системе 1с ..попросили настроить обновление через конфигуратор с помощью логина и пароля, которого у меня нет..слышал от специалиста что для базовых версий и не нужно ни подписку ни оплату..стоят взломанные 1с...кто нибудь может поделиться логином и паролем для базовой 1с ЗУП для скачивания обновлений через конфигуратор ??Спасибо

----------


## Online_Z

> слышал от специалиста что для базовых версий и не нужно ни подписку ни оплату..стоят взломанные 1с...


для базовых версий обновления действительно предоставляются бесплатно, без подписки на ИТС и на весь срок использования...
но для этого базовая версия должна была быть приобретена легально - для бесплатного получения обновлений в состав лицензионного комплекта входит уникальный регистрационный номер и пин-код, с помощью которых можно зарегистрировать продукт в личном кабинете на портале.
но этот же пин-код используется для активации лицензии и использовать его можно только три раза, поэтому очень сомневаюсь, что кто-то будет делиться своим пинкодом или данными от своей учётки на портале.
можете купить свой легальный комплект базовой ЗУП за 7400 руб.
в комплекте будет рег. номер и пин-код - сможете зарегать свой логин/пароль для бесплатного получения обновлений.
потом, если захотите, можете поделиться ими с другими

----------


## matrosik1984

тут в том то и дело что человек пользуется пиратским 1с и даже 7400 жмотит))) вот я и хотел может кто даст..логин пароль..раз это бесплатно и ничего такого здесь нет))) :blush:

----------


## avm3110

> тут в том то и дело что человек пользуется пиратским 1с и даже 7400 жмотит))) вот я и хотел может кто даст..логин пароль..раз это бесплатно и ничего такого здесь нет))) :blush:


В жизни все гда так - выигрываешь в бабках - проигрываешь в гиморое.
Если жаба душит заплатить 7 400, тогда просто при обновлялках, заходишь в инет, качаешь новый релиз обновлялки и апаешься... В чем проблема?

----------


## Online_Z

> тут в том то и дело что человек пользуется пиратским 1с и даже 7400 жмотит)))


если жмотит, то автоматического обновления с сайта не будет




> может кто даст..логин пароль..раз это бесплатно...


бесплатно только обновления, а саму программу люди покупали, 
+ это не просто логин и пароль от обновлений, а логин и пароль от учетной записи на портале 1с, в которой зарегистрирована данная программа, т.е. имея логин и пароль можно легко сменить пароль, в личном кабинете поменять владельца и т.п.
так что вряд ли кто-то будет таким делиться

----------


## matrosik1984

ААА Ну понял тогда спасибо)) ..просто с логином паролем раз и через конфигуратор обновил а тут надо качать да потом обновлять..вручную так сказать какие то некие неудобства)) все понял ребята спасибо!!!

----------


## Ralphnop

canadian drugs rx online no prior prescription <a href=http://onlinegenpharmacy.com/#>no prescription pharmacy canada</a>

----------


## JoshTog

cialis cheap overnight 
cialis pills for cheap 
<a href="https://getcialischeaply.com/">cialis buy nz</a> 
buy viagra singapore

----------


## JoshTog

cheapest price on levitra 
cheapest pharmacy cialis 
<a href="https://getcialischeaply.com/">discount prices on cialis</a> 
cheap cialis overnight delivery

----------


## JoshTog

cialis pills description 
buy cialis legally 
<a href="https://getcialischeaply.com/">cheap cialis in the uk</a> 
himalayan viagra sale

----------


## JoshTog

discount cialis viagra 
is it safe to order cialis online 
<a href="https://getcialischeaply.com/">cutting cialis pills half</a> 
can you buy cialis over counter spain

----------


## JoshTog

buy cialis online 
cheap cialis canadian pharmacy 
<a href="https://getcialischeaply.com/">cheap viagra levitra cialis</a> 
ed pills cialis

----------


## JoshTog

cialis cheap australia 
buy cialis in europe 
<a href="https://getcialischeaply.com/">cialis discount coupon</a> 
cheap cialis in nz

----------


## JoshTog

cheap viagra oral jelly pp 
can cialis pills split 
<a href="https://getcialischeaply.com/">mail order cialis generic</a> 
order cheap online levitra

----------


## JoshTog

cheap quality viagra 
buy cialis uk suppliers 
<a href="https://getcialischeaply.com/">buy cialis online canadian no prescription</a> 
cialis for sale in the us

----------


## JoshTog

ed pills cialis 
buy discount cialis 
<a href="https://getcialischeaply.com/">order cialis prescription</a> 
where to buy viagra

----------


## JoshTog

viagra buy safe 
cialis sales history 
<a href="https://getcialischeaply.com/">cialis canada mail order</a> 
buy cialis amazon

----------


## JoshTog

generic levitra cheap 
how to buy generic cialis 
<a href="https://getcialischeaply.com/">cheap cialis next day delivery</a> 
viagra sale calgary

----------


## JoshTog

buy cialis cheap generic 
best place to buy cialis 
<a href="https://getcialischeaply.com/">order real cialis online</a> 
buy viagra online no rx

----------


## JoshTog

buy viagra cialis levitra.php 
order cialis overnight 
<a href="https://getcialischeaply.com/">buy cialis professional 20 mg</a> 
viagra sale fast shipping

----------


## JoshTog

buy viagra in the usa 
cheapest cialis au 
<a href="https://getcialischeaply.com/">cheap-cialis-e.com</a> 
cheap viagra next day delivery uk

----------


## JoshTog

can cialis pills split half 
can cut cialis pills half 
<a href="https://getcialischeaply.com/">cheapest genuine cialis</a> 
buy cialis walmart

----------


## JoshTog

cheapest levitra prices 
cialis buy australia 
<a href="https://getcialischeaply.com/">cheapest cialis 20mg</a> 
buy cheap viagra mexico

----------


## JoshTog

buy discount cialis online 
order cialis professional 
<a href="https://getcialischeaply.com/">order cialis professional</a> 
viagra 100 mg buy

----------


## JoshTog

buy generic cialis online 
cialis pills in uk 
<a href="https://getcialischeaply.com/">buy cialis online with american express</a> 
viagra buy durban

----------


## JoshTog

where can i buy viagra online yahoo answers 
cheapest cialis online 
<a href="https://getcialischeaply.com/">buy cialis no rx</a> 
cialis online order

----------


## JoshTog

viagra sale scotland 
cialis pills picture 
<a href="https://getcialischeaply.com/">buy cialis viagra levitra</a> 
generic cialis mail order

----------


## JoshTog

cheap levitra professional oo 
buy cialis online us pharmacy 
<a href="https://getcialischeaply.com/">buy cialis online in australia</a> 
cheap viagra prices

----------


## JoshTog

buy viagra generic 
cheap cialis fast 
<a href="https://getcialischeaply.com/">discount viagra or cialis</a> 
generic viagra cheap prices

----------


## JoshTog

buy viagra online new zealand 
buy cialis in europe 
<a href="https://getcialischeaply.com/">cialis discount prices</a> 
buy cialis in the usa

----------


## JoshTog

viagra sale scams 
taking 2 cialis pills 
<a href="https://getcialischeaply.com/">discount on cialis</a> 
quality cheap meds pills cialis

----------


## JoshTog

order cialis online safe 
cialis pills used 
<a href="https://getcialischeaply.com/">cheapest brand cialis</a> 
cialis pills cut half

----------


## JoshTog

viagra buy nz 
discount genuine cialis 
<a href="https://getcialischeaply.com/">buy cialis new zealand</a> 
levitra professional sale

----------


## JoshTog

discount cialis viagra 
cialis canada order 
<a href="https://getcialischeaply.com/">cialis china cheap</a> 
buy levitra overnight shipping

----------


## JoshTog

cialis canada cheapest 
cheapest cialis 20mg 
<a href="https://getcialischeaply.com/">cialis rush order</a> 
order viagra from uk

----------


## JoshTog

buy cialis daily use 
order cialis overnight 
<a href="https://getcialischeaply.com/">buy cialis professional cheap</a> 
where to order viagra for women

----------


## JoshTog

cheap-viagra.co.uk 
buy levitra and cialis 
<a href="https://getcialischeaply.com/">how to order cialis online no prescription</a> 
buy cialis 5mg

----------


## JoshTog

best place buy cialis online uk 
safe order cialis canada 
<a href="https://getcialischeaply.com/">cheapest cialis</a> 
himalayan viagra for sale

----------


## JoshTog

viagra sale auckland 
what do cialis pills look like 
<a href="https://getcialischeaply.com/">cheap cialis overnight</a> 
wholesale cialis suppliers

----------


## JoshTog

order real cialis online 
buy cialis euro 
<a href="https://getcialischeaply.com/">order cialis online canada</a> 
where do i buy cheap viagra

----------


## JoshTog

order cialis canadian pharmacy 
cialis online cheap no prescription 
<a href="https://getcialischeaply.com/">order brand name cialis</a> 
buy cheap viagra thailand

----------


## JoshTog

do cialis pills look like 
buy cialis genuine 
<a href="https://getcialischeaply.com/">cheap cialis ireland</a> 
buy cialis in the uk

----------


## JoshTog

order cialis online 
can buy cialis over counter 
<a href="https://getcialischeaply.com/">order generic cialis from canada</a> 
buy genuine cialis online

----------


## JoshTog

red pill like viagra 
cheap viagra cialis levitra 
<a href="https://getcialischeaply.com/">buy cialis tablets</a> 
buy legal viagra

----------


## JoshTog

buy viagra from canada online 
cialis buy europe 
<a href="https://getcialischeaply.com/">cialis sale us</a> 
buycialis.co.uk

----------


## JoshTog

order viagra online safe 
buy cialis in costa rica 
<a href="https://getcialischeaply.com/">cheapest place get cialis</a> 
viagra generic buy

----------


## JoshTog

very cheap generic viagra 
cheap cialis with no prescription 
<a href="https://getcialischeaply.com/">safe place to buy cialis online</a> 
buy viagra dubai

----------


## JoshTog

cialis pills look like 
cialis pills in uk 
<a href="https://getcialischeaply.com/">how to buy cialis online usa</a> 
buying cialis usa

----------


## JoshTog

buy cialis online canada 
cialis daily use discount 
<a href="https://getcialischeaply.com/">buy cialis 20 mg online</a> 
how to buy viagra online uk

----------


## JoshTog

order viagra with no prescription online 
generic cialis online buy 
<a href="https://getcialischeaply.com/">buy cialis online no rx</a> 
cheap cialis new zealand

----------


## JoshTog

cheap generic cialis no prescription 
cialis color of pills 
<a href="https://getcialischeaply.com/">buy cialis europe</a> 
cialis tadalafil tablets

----------


## JoshTog

generic cialis order 
good place buy cialis 
<a href="https://getcialischeaply.com/">buy levitra and cialis</a> 
buy viagra in dublin

----------


## JoshTog

cialis discount australia 
cialis for sale cheap 
<a href="https://getcialischeaply.com/">how to order cialis online</a> 
buy genuine pfizer viagra uk

----------


## JoshTog

order cialis us 
buy generic viagra cialis levitra 
<a href="https://getcialischeaply.com/">buy cheap cialis super active</a> 
cheap viagra generic canada

----------


## JoshTog

can buy viagra uk 
buy cialis viagra 
<a href="https://getcialischeaply.com/">cialis for sale in manila</a> 
buy cialis with money order

----------


## JoshTog

viagra for sale in new york 
buy cialis brand online 
<a href="https://getcialischeaply.com/">buy cialis dubai</a> 
buy cheap cialis online no prescription

----------


## JoshTog

viagra online order no prescription 
http://cialis-online-buy.surf.to 
<a href="https://getcialischeaply.com/">buy levitra cialis</a> 
order viagra and cialis

----------


## JoshTog

cialis cheap buy 
order cialis us 
<a href="https://getcialischeaply.com/">order cialis from mexico</a> 
can order levitra online

----------


## JoshTog

viagra buy manchester 
best place buy cialis online forum 
<a href="https://getcialischeaply.com/">buy viagra and cialis online</a> 
buy cheap viagra and cialis

----------


## JoshTog

cheapest cialis new zealand 
cheap cialis online canada 
<a href="https://getcialischeaply.com/">url=http //opeyixa.com/qoxoo/2.html cheap cialis /url</a> 
buy professional viagra

----------


## JoshTog

cheap cialis sale 
what does cialis pills look like 
<a href="https://getcialischeaply.com/">cialis canada cheap</a> 
cialis buy london

----------


## JoshTog

legal to order viagra online 
buy cialis 20 mg online 
<a href="https://getcialischeaply.com/">order viagra and cialis online</a> 
buy levitra paypal

----------


## JoshTog

viagra sale new zealand 
buy cialis online from uk 
<a href="https://getcialischeaply.com/">can you order cialis online</a> 
buy cialis and viagra

----------


## JoshTog

how to split pills cialis 
buy cialis safely 
<a href="https://getcialischeaply.com/">cheapest brand cialis</a> 
buy cialis online no prescription

----------


## JoshTog

buy cialis at walmart 
red cialis pills 
<a href="https://getcialischeaply.com/">how to buy cialis no prescription</a> 
cialis buy online cheap

----------


## JoshTog

viagra online for sale 
discount generic cialis canada 
<a href="https://getcialischeaply.com/">buy cialis pills</a> 
discount for levitra

----------


## JoshTog

buy viagra boots 
cialis wholesale india 
<a href="https://getcialischeaply.com/">buy cialis at walmart</a> 
real viagra for sale online

----------


## JoshTog

buy viagra canada online 
cheap cialis prices canada 
<a href="https://getcialischeaply.com/">cialis discount</a> 
cialis pills india

----------


## JoshTog

how to buy viagra in spain 
buy cialis shoppers drug mart 
<a href="https://getcialischeaply.com/">cialis brand cheap</a> 
cialis buy uk

----------


## JoshTog

order cialis mexico 
buy cialis viagra 
<a href="https://getcialischeaply.com/">cheap cialis overnight</a> 
buy cialis generic online

----------


## JoshTog

cheapest pharmacy cialis 
buy cialis no prescription in uk 
<a href="https://getcialischeaply.com/">buy cialis kuala lumpur</a> 
viagra buy online australia

----------


## JoshTog

order cialis professional 
cialis buy pattaya 
<a href="https://getcialischeaply.com/">lilly cialis pills</a> 
viagra buy walgreens

----------


## JoshTog

generic cialis sale 
cialis for sale cheap 
<a href="https://getcialischeaply.com/">pink cialis pills</a> 
cheapest cialis pharmacy comparison

----------


## JoshTog

buy cialis tablets 
pills that look like cialis 
<a href="https://getcialischeaply.com/">buy cialis daily</a> 
buy online viagra viagra

----------


## JoshTog

best site to order generic viagra 
cheap cialis melbourne 
<a href="https://getcialischeaply.com/">wholesale cost of cialis</a> 
cheap drugs viagra

----------


## JoshTog

can you buy cialis over counter mexico 
cialis discount program 
<a href="https://getcialischeaply.com/">cialis cheap usa</a> 
cialis pills south africa

----------


## JoshTog

buy cialis new zealand 
where to buy cialis online no prescription 
<a href="https://getcialischeaply.com/">want buy cialis uk</a> 
buy viagra cialis uk

----------

